

American SAT tested in UK; gender achievement gap reversed - andyking
http://www.tes.co.uk/article.aspx?storycode=6003249

======
zandorg
What I don't understand is the relevance of high school exam results when I
have a Bachelor's degree. I mean who cares?

------
speek
I would love to see what would happen if the ACT was tested there.

